# Need help configuring UDP and TCP



## mooch37 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm having a little trouble getting Steam to work and I've tried numerous things and just can't get it fixed.  I have another computer that works fine with it but just not this one.  It worked fine and then I wanted to reformat.  Now it doesn't work.  I've already been to the Steam website and they won't do anything about it.  It's not my account because I tried it on the other pc and it works fine.  I've tried disabling my firewall and still didn't work.  This is the page I'm looking at

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=11 (look 3/4 of the way down)

but it doesn't say how to go about setting the UDP and TCP ports.  Anyone know how to open them up?

The error I get is: Could not connect to the steam network.  This could be a problem with your internet connection, or with the Steam network.  Please visit www.steampowered.com for more info.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 3, 2008)

if your behind a router, you may need to allow the correct udp/tcp ports in order to connect.
do this in your routers admin panel 

http://192.168.1.1


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> if your behind a router, you may need to allow the correct udp/tcp ports in order to connect.
> do this in your routers admin panel
> 
> http://192.168.1.1



Yeah and in case you don't know your passwords, try

User name: admin
Password: admin


----------



## Yin (Jan 3, 2008)

is that computer on the same network?

if so it could just be that you have to delete a certain file in your steam folder, deleting this file would allow steam to reconfigure it self. (registry, path location and etc)

I think the files are "ClientRegistry.blob"
just back it up and then try if it doesnt work you can always put it back


----------



## mooch37 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I've tried to disable the firewall on the router but it just won't work.  The text at the bottom left part of the screen says, "Done, but with errors on page"  and so basically I can't click the apply button.  Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2008)

mooch37 said:


> Well I've tried to disable the firewall on the router but it just won't work.  The text at the bottom left part of the screen says, "Done, but with errors on page"  and so basically I can't click the apply button.  Anyone know how to fix this?



Whot firewall you useing ?.  Your not using any thing like Peer Guardian 2 are you ?

A lot of firewalls do not disable even if you turn them off.


----------



## mooch37 (Jan 4, 2008)

No, just the standard firewall thats on the router.  I can click on the other buttons and they work fine but I just can't accept any changes when I'm on the firewall screen.


----------



## mooch37 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well here is one thing that I found.  This guy said he also has one and this NAT is keeping him from disabling the firewall. Any other programs to bypass it?
http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1329&question=firewall


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2008)

Turn DMZ on the router for your local IP and see if steam works then..  IF so don't keep it that way but it would help to know that was the issue.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a possable solution to your STEAM problem;

http://home.covad.net/~k25125/SteamyThings/Steam_Startup_Connection_Problem_FAQ.htm


----------



## mooch37 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm getting closer.  I reset my ip address to one more than it should be and then I reset it back to what it was.  Now I don't get the error at the bottom left of the screen.  I entered all the info and still no go.  I'm not sure if I need the Steam IP range, because someone told me to just put a * in place of it.  Anyone have any more ideas?  I feel like I'm getting close but I just can't do it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 5, 2008)

sigh, those are just outgoing ports, your ok, its not your router blocking it, or if it is then its due to some kind of block, steam doesnt need any ports forwarded, the games however might, but the actual steam client for sure doesnt, and i think all the games can use uPnP if your router supports it properly

altho totaly, software firewall can nerf steam,

oh and by block i ment like look on the router for filters and then check filters for like words or websites or something u know?


----------



## mooch37 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, after many many hours hovering over this computer trying to figure out the problem I finally found what was causing it.  Xfire.  Why? I have no idea.  Someone on some forum just suggested it and I just happened to come across it and I figured why not.  I've tried everything else.  Sure enough...it worked!  I feel like the happiest person in the world right now.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe a conflict with Gamespy ?..


----------

